# 1st Appointment nerves



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Evening All,

Have my first appointment with the Centre of Life next week (tuesday to be exact as i am counting!), i have been refered to them by my consultant at our local hospital for Egg Share/ICSI.  He took all of my bloods (all 12 or so tubes of them!) and i should get the results in a couple of weeks.

Can anyone give me any advice as to what i should be asking/need to know.  I just hate that feeling of walking back to my car thinking 'i should of asked this/that'.  I'm totally new to it all and don't really have a clue  .  I am starting to pick things up from you guys eg i think i know what stimmin and D/R is now (thanks to Emily!).

Things i think i should ask:
How long is the waiting list
What are the side effects to treatment

but that's about it.

Can anyone help - i'll trade you advice for bubbles?

Thanks

Tazza xxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Tazza,

One of the other questions you need to ask is about costs and make sure there are no other 'hidden' costs, also ask the doctor what his success rate is from ICSI is, as far as I know Newcastle is quite good but I've also heard some negative feedback as well as far as staff attitude is concerned.

But I'm sure you'll be fine. I was a nervous wreck before my first appointment at Cromwell so know exactly how you're feeling.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya Tazza
Glad to hear u are getting close to tx etc,I was really nervous to about my inital consultation but honeslty its nothing to worry about at all.Cant thing of anything off the top of my head for u to ask at the clinic my main one was there success rates.I was being referred to newcastle centre at life aswell then i backed out and changed to cromwell as i to have heard of very negitive things about newcastle clinic iam sooo happy i did change my clinic,i hope iam not worrying u but i dont want to lie to you and say ohh newcastle are great cos that wudnt do u any good,i mean sum people mite have positive things about them but as far as iam aware me personally i wudnt go as MrsRedcap mentioned the staffs attidue and sensivity towards you isnt supposed to be to the best standards! good luck with ur appt and i hope u find a different side of the story about the clinic to us,let us no how u get on!
love kelly


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Tazza

Just want to wish you luck for tuesdays appointment
one of my questions was how many cycles could I potentially have
good luck


----------

